# Tribute to Volp



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi guys, I made this video as tribute to my (and our) big friend and slingshot teacher Volp that he can't shoot cause a bad tendinitis.
I shoot with a slingshot made from his design, The Little Fella, a very small TTF with only 75mm (3 inch) fork width. I use his video music and his jump.
Enjoy it


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Genoa . Lighting a match from 10m with a slingshot is amazing . It never gets old does it ? My best wishes to Volp on his recovery . I know what it's like with the tendinitis . He must have it bad because the bands he uses are very light already . I hope he can still be active on the forum to support others and stay in touch . We all learn from each other . Lots of new shooters need help too . :thumbsup:


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Had to look it twice!

Perfect slingshottainment!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

A nice tribute to a great shooter.

Great shoot and your heel click is pretty good too.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shot Genoa! Sorry to hear bout Volp. He's one of my favorites to watch shoot.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Great shooting paisano


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you guys, hope to watch a new Volp's video soon


----------

